# [STILL NOT SOLVED] kwifimanager error ...

## BiggJ

Anyone seen this?

```
jmerv@maladin jmerv $ kwifimanager

This is KWiFiManager, version is 1.0.1

Initializing AccessPoint WHOIS database...

Autodetecting...[ lo ] [ tap0 ] [ eql ] [ sit0 ] [ eth0 ] Warning: Driver for device eth0 has been compiled with version 16

of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 13.

Some things may be broken...

Found!

jmerv@maladin jmerv $

```

... and then it throughs a kde error ... installing gdb so that I can get the actual stack trace ... I'll post it when it's done installing.

--JLast edited by BiggJ on Fri Jan 09, 2004 4:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BiggJ

Here is the KDE Crash Handler stack trace ...

```
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...[New Thread 16384 (LWP 19165)]

0x41231187 in waitpid ()

   from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#0  0x41231187 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x4084468d in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.1/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#2  0x4122fffc in __pthread_sighandler () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  <signal handler called>

#4  0x0805712c in QMemArray<QPoint>::detach() ()

#5  0x40cc1add in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#6  0x40c323a5 in QApplication::internalNotify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#7  0x40c31795 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#8  0x407c5ca9 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.1/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#9  0x40bcd5fe in QETWidget::translatePaintEvent(_XEvent const*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#10 0x40bc8c59 in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#11 0x40bdee77 in QEventLoop::processEvents(unsigned) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#12 0x40c45606 in QEventLoop::enterLoop() () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#13 0x40c454a8 in QEventLoop::exec() () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#14 0x40c325f1 in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#15 0x0805a1f8 in QMemArray<QPoint>::detach() ()

#16 0x412bf90b in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

```

----------

## slulovic

Using the 2.6.0 kernel, I was able to solve this by copying /usr/src/linux/include/linux/wireless.h into /usr/include/linux/ and re-emerging kwifimanager. 

I'm not entirely sure why this works (I just happened to read it somewhere), but it seems to solve that problem. I don't know if it'll work for the 2.4.x kernels, but it might be worth a try.

----------

## BiggJ

Hmmm ... didn't work on 2.4.23, but I have been thinking about upgreading to 2.6.0. I use 2.6.0 on my other three boxes, but I haven't been able to get wireless working on 2.6. Actually to get wireless working on this box I had to boot off the gentoo cd and copy the kernel config and build using it.

--J

----------

## BiggJ

Okay, still no solution ... I got wireless working with 2.6 and tried the hack above, but this app still isn't working.

Here is the error output ...

From the command line...

```
jmerv@maladin thermal_zone $ kwifimanager

This is KWiFiManager, version is 1.0.1

Initializing AccessPoint WHOIS database...

Autodetecting...[ lo ] [ dummy0 ] [ eth0 ] Warning: Driver for device eth0 has been compiled with version 16

of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 13.

Some things may be broken...

Found!

```

From the KDE Crash Handler ...

```
(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...(no debugging symbols found)...

(no debugging symbols found)...[New Thread 16384 (LWP 11329)]

0x41231187 in waitpid ()

   from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#0  0x41231187 in waitpid () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#1  0x4084468d in KCrash::defaultCrashHandler(int) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.1/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#2  0x4122fffc in __pthread_sighandler () from /lib/libpthread.so.0

#3  <signal handler called>

#4  0x0805712c in QMemArray<QPoint>::detach() ()

#5  0x40cc1add in QWidget::event(QEvent*) () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#6  0x40c323a5 in QApplication::internalNotify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#7  0x40c31795 in QApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#8  0x407c5ca9 in KApplication::notify(QObject*, QEvent*) ()

   from /usr/kde/3.1/lib/libkdecore.so.4

#9  0x40bcd5fe in QETWidget::translatePaintEvent(_XEvent const*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#10 0x40bc8c59 in QApplication::x11ProcessEvent(_XEvent*) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#11 0x40bdee77 in QEventLoop::processEvents(unsigned) ()

   from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#12 0x40c45606 in QEventLoop::enterLoop() () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#13 0x40c454a8 in QEventLoop::exec() () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#14 0x40c325f1 in QApplication::exec() () from /usr/qt/3/lib/libqt-mt.so.3

#15 0x0805a1f8 in QMemArray<QPoint>::detach() ()

#16 0x412bf90b in __libc_start_main () from /lib/libc.so.6

```

Thanks.

--Josh

----------

## footfall

I had a similar error when running iwconfig and then the same error from kwifimanager.

I just re-emerged the wireless-tools package and that solved it for me.

Hope this helps!

----------

## intervoid

None of the above fixed my problem.

 Still getting:

```
This is KWiFiManager, version is 1.0.1

Initializing AccessPoint WHOIS database...

Autodetecting...[ eth0 ] [ lo ] [ wlan0 ] Warning: Driver for device wlan0 has been compiled with version 16

of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 15.
```

Coud someone please help?

----------

## footfall

I don't exactly have a solution, but after reinstalling Gentoo on a HP nx7000 laptop I had the same problem again. Sigh.

From Bug #25197 I found out that kwifimanager is now part of KDE 3.2 and from Bug #43736 that wireless-tools must be installed prior to kdenetwork.

I had kwifimanager 1.0.1 installed and that was crashing on startup. What I did was:

```

# emerge unmerge kwifimanager

# emerge wireless-tools

# emerge kdenetwork

```

This installed wireless-tools-26 and kdenetwork-3.2.0:

```

# kwifimanager --version

Qt: 3.3.0

KDE: 3.2.0

KWiFiManager: 3.2.0

```

I can run kwifimanager and it all seems to work, but I do still get the following error:

```

$ kwifimanager

Autodetecting...[ lo ] [ eth0 ] [ eth1 ] Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 16

of Wireless Extension, while this program is using version 13.

Some things may be broken...

Found!

```

I haven't found anything broken, yet...

----------

## Helena

 *shoe-shy wrote:*   

> What I did was:
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge unmerge kwifimanager
> ...

 Trying to follow your suggestion, however, I get this during the emerge of kdenetwork:

```
You're missing the wireless tools libraries, or the wireless tools

header files. Without these, KWiFiManager and the kwireless applet

will not be compiled. You are unable to monitor wireless LAN

connections without these. If you want wireless LAN support enabled,

have a look at

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Tools.html

or find a binary package for your system.
```

Strangely enough, a little earlier I got these messages in that same emerge:

```
checking if wireless tools >= 25 are installed... no

checking if wireless tools >= 27 are installed... yes
```

I canceled the emerge, obviously. Somebody knows what's happening? BTW I'm using kde-3.2.1.

----------

## Helena

I'm still having that problem, even though in the meantime I already upgraded to kde-3.2.2! Maybe it's caused by the fact that I'm using an ndiswrapper-enabled Windows driver for my wireless card?

----------

## Helena

It's solved for me now. I do have KWiFiManager now.

----------

